# Canon S110 vs S120



## TC1006 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hello,
Just seeing what everybody's opinion is between these two cameras. S110's have come down in price quite a bit and wondering if the S120's features are that much better to justify the cost. Is the Digic 6 sensor that much better than Digic 5? 

Forgot to mention that I currently have the S95.

Any help in making this decision would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 30, 2013)

If you can afford the S120, go for it. S120 got faster lens (F1.8 vs F2.0) and the better DR (11.9 vs 11.2). ISO and FPS difference are just marginal. If shooting JPEG, Digic 6 might have a little bit of advantage (fps and processing power) but isn't that much. It all depends on your budget. The difference is around $100 I believe. S95 really isn't that far from those two in terms of IQ. A little bit of PP and you will hardly notice any difference. I'd rather save the money for a larger sensor camera like an SLR or an EOS-M. There are discounts on EOS-M with 2 lenses and a flash. It might be a better acquisition. Couple it with the S95 and you have a very light main and backup camera.


----------



## Roo (Nov 30, 2013)

I got a quick demo of the s120 at a presentation from Canon last week. One of the features of the S120 is that it will do star trails and time lapse in camera. If you like that sort of stuff go for it.


----------



## mifho (Nov 30, 2013)

I've heard the s95 has the best picture quality, so if you don't need the wifi & gps features, you're better off not wasting your money.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 30, 2013)

mifho said:


> I've heard the s95 has the best picture quality



I think you heard wrong.


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 4, 2013)

I posted a thread asking, what's your favorite compact camera? What about the aps-c sensored Samsung NX1000 for $355? Or how about for $260 via Ebay refurb? This might be the same sensor that's in the Sony RX100...and I have a feeling that one is better than what's in the S120. Of course the camera is not as compact, and the removable lens is huge by comparison. Not very pocketable!


----------



## TC1006 (Jan 6, 2014)

Is the first version of Sony RX100 better than the S110 or S120?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 6, 2014)

TC1006 said:


> Is the first version of Sony RX100 better than the S110 or S120?



Yes.


----------



## DanielW (Jan 6, 2014)

I have the S120 and I like it, BUT... You should not expect it to focus like a DSLR, nor expect its battery to last longer than 200 shots or so. Other than that, it is a good pocket camera. I would say my only big disappointment with the S120 is the really crappy battery life.
Daniel


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Jan 6, 2014)

Sony RX100 is your answer if you're looking to upgrade that s95. The Canon's offer no comparison in image quality. None at all. The way larger sensor of the RX100 kills for stills and video. Totally worth the price. A nice complement to my 6D slr kit.


----------



## surapon (Jan 6, 2014)

verysimplejason said:


> If you can afford the S120, go for it. S120 got faster lens (F1.8 vs F2.0) and the better DR (11.9 vs 11.2). ISO and FPS difference are just marginal. If shooting JPEG, Digic 6 might have a little bit of advantage (fps and processing power) but isn't that much. It all depends on your budget. The difference is around $100 I believe. S95 really isn't that far from those two in terms of IQ. A little bit of PP and you will hardly notice any difference. I'd rather save the money for a larger sensor camera like an SLR or an EOS-M. There are discounts on EOS-M with 2 lenses and a flash. It might be a better acquisition. Couple it with the S95 and you have a very light main and backup camera.




+ 100 for me too
" I'd rather save the money for a larger sensor camera like an SLR or an EOS-M. There are discounts on EOS-M with 2 lenses and a flash. It might be a better acquisition."------I just get Cheap and Great EOS-M, and one of my BEST/ SMART decision for long time.
Surapon


----------



## cliffwang (Jan 6, 2014)

TC1006 said:


> Forgot to mention that I currently have the S95.



I used to own S95 and my friend has S110. What I can said the IQ from S95 and S110 is not too different. I don't think that would be a good idea upgrade from S95 to S120.



CarlTN said:


> I posted a thread asking, what's your favorite compact camera? What about the aps-c sensored Samsung NX1000 for $355? Or how about for $260 via Ebay refurb? This might be the same sensor that's in the Sony RX100...and I have a feeling that one is better than what's in the S120. Of course the camera is not as compact, and the removable lens is huge by comparison. Not very pocketable!



RX100 may be the best P&S cammera. However, the price is much higher than S110/S120.


----------



## Ophthaltographer (Jan 6, 2014)

This is a good review of the S120 giving high marks for it's touch screen focusing, perhaps the most important upgrade to the S110. The S120 is compared favorably to the Sony and Lumix given it's price point and pocket-ability.

http://www.cameralabs.com/reviews/Canon_PowerShot_S120/index.shtml


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Jan 6, 2014)

I just upgraded from my trusty old S90 to an S100 refurb from B&H for $180. There were a number of good improvents going from the 90 to the 100. Not worth the price of a new camera, but at less than half I'm pretty satisfied with the upgrade.

I think you really have to look at the list of features and see which ones are important to you. I spent quite a bit of time looking at image quality samples posted online and I was not impressed with the improvements over the years. I think it just comes down to features and perhaps processing speed.


----------

